# Ears-on with Dolby Atmos: First impressions of the next generation of surround sound



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Digital Trends


----------



## jweed (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## waynegs (Jun 23, 2012)

I registered to say thanks so much for the post! 

You just saved me $30!

I usually skip 3D movies, but was planning to take my family to the 3d version of Brave after hearing about Atmos. Now I know it will not be worth the extra cost, 2d it is.


----------



## caleb.denison (Jul 3, 2012)

Be sure to check out the revised version of this article at the source and why it had to be revisited...


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

Interesting article... It's always been a dream to be surrounded by speakers from every angle imaginable. Like just sitting in a HT or audio sphere/pod and and being totally submerged in 360 degree 3 dimensional sound.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the lower the frequency, the less "directional" a sound becomes, right? (i.e.- it's harder to localize a sub vs. a midrange or tweeter) If that is the case it seems like it would be semi realistic in a Home Theater environment given a person could implement cost friendly full range type speakers (don't hate me but think bose satellites or reasonable two way 5 1/2" midrange/tweet) to account for the majority if the channels...

Sounds like a fun project...


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

caleb.denison said:


> Be sure to check out the revised version of this article at the source and why it had to be revisited...


I am so glad I saw this post... Please check the updated article... Atmos was not working the first time the reviewer saw the movie!

After reading the revised article I can't wait for The Hobbit to come out, which will probably be our first Atmos experience (I was thrilled to see that Toronto has one of the initial Atmos equipped theatres).


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the review as well. Interesting read.

I have SOME interest in Atmos, but pretty much 0 interest if there is additional cost. Tickets are expensive enough!


----------

